# Ολυμπιακοί 2008



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

Εντυπωσιακά πράγματα. Η αποθέωση της συλλογικότητας. Ο χορός του πληκτρολογίου με μουσική που θύμιζε διασκευή των Κάρμινα Μπουράνα, ιδιοφυής. Πάμε παρακάτω...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω μείνει έκθαμβη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Να το πω ή θα το πεις εσύ, Nick;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 8, 2008)

Μην πείτε τίποτα ακόμη ή βάλτε WARNING SPOILERS! Περιμένουμε να το δούμε στην βραδινή επανάληψη.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Δεν χρειάζεται warning. 
Ήθελα να πω ότι ο εκφωνητής της ΕΡΤ, λόγω νεαρής ηλικίας, προφανώς, όταν είδε τον Τέως μετά της συμβίας του να χαιρετάνε την ελληνική ομάδα, είπε "να ο Κωνσταντίνος και η Σοφία".


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

Ο καλούλης μου ο Κατσαρός λέει διάφορα ωραία (π.χ. Καμπόντια) και καλά που υπάρχει και η Μαργαρίτα για τα κοινωνικά, να αναγνωρίζει και κανέναν στρογγυλοποιημένο Κίσιντζερ («αγαπά τον αθλητισμό», είπαν — να τον παρακολουθεί, έτσι;).


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Σωστά. Και ο Κωστάλας αναγνώρισε την πριγκίπισσα Άννα όταν μπήκε η ομάδα της Βρετανίας, ενώ ο Κατσαρός παρέμεινε άφωνος, αφού του ήταν παντελώς άγνωστη.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 8, 2008)

[ΧΑΣΜΟΥΡΗΤΟ. ΤΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΣΤΙΟ ΧΑΣΜΟΥΡΗΤΟ]


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2008)

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να χασμουριέσαι. Όταν ο φακός εστιάζεται πάνω σε επισήμους, θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως αν ο σπίκερ γνωρίζει να με πληροφορήσει ποιο είναι αυτό το πρόσωπο. Επίσης δεν θεωρώ απαραίτητο να γίνεται κάποιος αθλητικός συντάκτης στην ΕΡΤ επειδή ήταν και ο μπαμπάς του.

Από τον Κατσαρό μάθαμε επίσης ότι υπάρχει και ο όρος "σκοποβόλος".


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 8, 2008)

Μπα, το χασμουρητό ήταν η κριτική μου για την εκδήλωση. Πραγματικά βαρέθηκα, όπως βαριέμαι κάθε φορά που βλέπω τέτοια πράγματα. 

Όσο για τους σπήκερ, τα έχουμε πει. Τέτοιοι χαραμοφάηδες έχουν να φανούν χιλιάδες χρόνια στο στερέωμα. Είναι που βαριέμαι να γράφω μαργαριτάρια...


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> [ΧΑΣΜΟΥΡΗΤΟ. ΤΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΣΤΙΟ ΧΑΣΜΟΥΡΗΤΟ]



Εγώ το απόλαυσα σαν μικρό παιδί (όπως και όλους τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες, τις απονομές Όσκαρ, τα Γιουροβίζιον και τις Χρυσές Σφαίρες).

_Ο λάτρης των σόου_


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Από τον Κατσαρό μάθαμε επίσης ότι υπάρχει και ο όρος "σκοποβόλος".


Σχολιάζοντας τηλεφωνικά το παραπάνω, έκανα ένα ωραίο σαρδάμ: Από την τοξοβολία έβγαλαν τον τοξοβόλο, οπότε κι από την *σκοποβολία έβγαλαν τον *σκοποβόλο.

Τελικά, όμως, ούτε στο σαρδάμ δεν είχα πρωτιά: *σκοποβολία.


----------



## efi (Aug 8, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Μην πείτε τίποτα ακόμη ή βάλτε WARNING SPOILERS! Περιμένουμε να το δούμε στην βραδινή επανάληψη.



Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πού και πότε είναι η βραδινή επανάληψη; (Ή μήπως ''ήταν;'')


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 8, 2008)

10 στη ΝΕΤ (; )


----------



## efi (Aug 8, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Κόμη! Ωραία ώρα για πίτσα και πυροτεχνήματα! Παίρνω θέση!


----------



## diceman (Aug 8, 2008)

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε: είχαμε και το πρώτο κρούσμα ντόπινγκ που αφορά Έλληνα αθλητή. Α ρε αρχαίο πνεύμα...


----------



## efi (Aug 8, 2008)

Εδώ είχαμε κρούσμα πολέμου, στο ντόπινγκ θα κολλήσουμε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2008)

Περιμένω να δω αν στην επανάληψη θα ξαναδείξουν [εννοώ η ΕΤ] τον Κωνσταντίνο και την Άννα-Μαρία (έμαθα ότι η ελληνική αποστολή υπό την Μπακογιάννη διαμαρτυρήθηκαν επίσημα). Σίγουρα δεν θα ξανακάνει το λάθος ο Κατσαρός, γιατί έχουμε νέα αφήγηση.

23:40: Μπα, ούτε νέα αφήγηση, ούτε καινούργια λάθη...


----------



## Elsa (Aug 8, 2008)

Απεχθάνομαι τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις, αλλά για μια στιγμή που είδα λίγο, έμαθα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα όπως, οτι η γλώσσα του Ιράν είναι *το* φαρσί.
Σιγά μην είναι και το φαράσι...
Περνάει η αντιπροσωπία της Σαουδικής Αραβίας και όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες είναι άντρες. Δεν είδα πολλές, αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε και άλλη χωρίς καμία γυναίκα. Αν σχολίασαν σχετικά οι παρουσιαστές; Μπα...


----------



## crystal (Aug 9, 2008)

Πολλά θα μπορούσαν να σχολιάσουν οι παρουσιαστές, αλλά έπρεπε να παραμείνουν εντός του εορταστικού πνεύματος...
Με τον τέως είχα ξεραθεί στο γέλιο. Ωραία σκηνοθετική πατάτα! (Αλεξάνδρα, μη θυμώνεις - κι η Σοφία της οικογενείας είναι!) 
Δεν κρατιέμαι, θα το πω: μου φαίνεται πως ο Παπαϊωάννου δημιούργησε σχολή. Σε κάποια φάση, η αισθητική λευκό/μπλε/ασημί μου θύμησε έντονα τη δική μας τελετή έναρξης. 
Εντυπωσιακότατη, πάντως. Απ' όλα μου άρεσε περισσότερο η ανυψωμένη υδρόγειος!


----------



## efi (Aug 9, 2008)

Εγώ τρελάθηκα με τις φορεσιές των συμμετοχών (εκτός από κείνες τις κινέζες- μαζορέτες να τις πω; εργαζόμενες σε φαστφουντάδικο να τις πω; με το πατούμενο κάτι μεταξύ αγγλικού μποτινιού του 1800 και πέδιλου πατινάζ-).
Οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες μου φάνηκαν πολύ όμορφοι και όμορφες, και από κοτσάνες δε θυμάμαι και πολλές, ας πούμε, για το καλό της κοτσάνας, ότι η Ιάβα βρίσκεται στη Τζακάρτα και ότι η Δομινικανή Δημοκρατία περιλαμβάνει την Αϊτή.
Έμαθα και διάφορα πράγματα που (πραγματικά) δεν ήξερα, όπως ότι το πινγκ πονγκ είναι ολυμπιακό άθλημα.


Αλλά η Bjorg ήταν καλύτερη. Τραγούδι ήταν αυτό;

ΥΓ: Ωκεανία; Τρέλα!


----------



## efi (Aug 9, 2008)

crystal said:


> Δεν κρατιέμαι, θα το πω: μου φαίνεται πως ο Παπαϊωάννου δημιούργησε σχολή. Σε κάποια φάση, η αισθητική λευκό/μπλε/ασημί μου θύμησε έντονα τη δική μας τελετή έναρξης.
> Εντυπωσιακότατη, πάντως. Απ' όλα μου άρεσε περισσότερο η ανυψωμένη υδρόγειος!



Να πω την κακία μου, αν δεν υπήρχε εκείνο το μπλε ασημί και έμενα με τη θύμηση των φωσφορούχων ανθρώπων με τα λαμπάκια, δε θα μου άρεσε καθόλου 
Και, εντάξει, η υδρόγειος ήταν πολύ εντυπωσιακή, αλλά οι αστροναύτες ήταν μαΐμού


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 9, 2008)

Πέρα απο την τελετή έναρξης πάντως, αν οι πρώτες μεταδόσεις των ποδοσφαιρικών αγώνων μπορούν να αποτελέσουν κάποιου είδους μπούσουλα, τότε πάμε για μία από τις πιο χάλια τηλεοπτικές καλύψεις από καταβολής τηλεόρασης.

(Να μη μιλήσω για τις διαιτησίες...)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2008)

crystal said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, μη θυμώνεις - κι η Σοφία της οικογενείας είναι!





Count Baltar said:


> Πέρα από την τελετή έναρξης πάντως, αν οι πρώτες μεταδόσεις των ποδοσφαιρικών αγώνων μπορούν να αποτελέσουν κάποιου είδους μπούσουλα, *τότε πάμε για μία από τις πιο χάλια τηλεοπτικές καλύψεις από καταβολής τηλεόρασης.*



Crystal, ίσως δεν έγινα αντιληπτή, απλώς νόμιζα ότι μετά από τόσες και τόσες φορές που έχω εκφράσει τη δυσαρέσκειά μου για τα κρατικά κανάλια, θα έπρεπε να έχει φανεί ποιο είναι το θέμα της ενόχλησής μου:

Δεν με ενοχλεί αν ένας 25χρονος νεαρός δεν είναι σε θέση να αναγνωρίσει αν δίπλα στον Κωνσταντίνο στέκεται η γυναίκα του ή η αδελφή του. Στο κάτω-κάτω, ήταν αγέννητος όταν όλοι αυτοί κυριαρχούσαν στα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Δεν με ενοχλεί αν ένας ημιμαθής έως ανίδεος δημοσιογραφίσκος έχει μεσάνυχτα από γεωγραφία, σκοτώνει την ελληνική γλώσσα κλπ. 

Μου τη δίνει αφάνταστα όταν αυτός ο νεαρός πάει με έξοδα του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου στο Πεκίνο, και μάλιστα κάθεται στην περίοπτη θέση της αναμετάδοσης της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Μου τη δίνει επίσης όταν αυτός ο νεαρός τυχαίνει να είναι γιος άλλου παλιού αθλητικού συντάκτη των κρατικών καναλιών. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλοι νέοι με πολύ περισσότερα προσόντα από αυτόν γι' αυτή τη θέση. 

Αν συμβαίνει, τελικά, κι αυτό που επισημαίνει ο Count Baltar, δηλαδή ότι οι αθλητικές μεταδόσεις είναι από τις χειρότερες όλων των εποχών, πραγματικά η ενόχλησή μου χτυπάει κόκκινο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 9, 2008)

χαχαχα, εγώ δεν μιλούσα για τους σπήκερ μας, που είναι σεσημασμένοι άλλωστε. Μιλούσα για τους Κινέζους οπερατέρ, τηλεσκηνοθέτες και λοιπά. 

Μανούλες στο να δείχνουν ριπλέι όταν γίνεται φάση, να μη δείχνουν ριπλέι επειδή έχουν χάσει τη φάση, να δείχνουν ριπλέι όπου η κάμερα δείχνει ένας θεός ξέρει τι, και άλλα ωραία.

(π.χ. κατάλαβε κανείς τι έγινε στο πρώτο πέναλτι υπέρ της Ιταλίας, στο Ιταλία-Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού; )

Και οι δικοί μας να επιτείνουν τη σύγχυση.

Ο συνδυασμός που σκοτώνει.

Για να πούμε την κακία μας, ΚΑΙ η Μαργαρίτα Μυτιληναίου πιάστηκε ουκ ολίγες φορές αδιάβαστη στην τελετή έναρξης.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 9, 2008)

*Μικρούτσικη Αγγελία*

Ζητούνται: Μπότες DocMartens χρυσαφί γυαλιστερές Ολυμπιακών προδιαγραφών. Όποιος από τους 2008 τυμπανιστές φοράει νούμερο 41, παρακαλείται να στείλει μήνυμα πάραυτα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 9, 2008)

Τυμπανιστής δεν είμαι (ούτε νούμερο 41 φοράω), αλλά...


----------



## curry (Aug 9, 2008)

Παιδιά, εμένα μου θύμισε Παπαϊωάννου η αισθητική της τελετής αλλά η φλόγα ήταν απίστευτη! Από εκεί και πέρα, δεν θα δω Ολυμπιάδα γιατί θα κάνω τα μπάνια μου σαν καλός λαουτζίκος, αυγουστιάτικα. Όσο για τους σπίκερ μας, ε, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (=άχρηστοι) είναι. Πόσες χιλιάδες από δαύτους πληρώνουμε αδίκως καθημερινά; Κλείστε τον ήχο και απολαύστε! Ακόμα καλύτερα, δυναμώστε και διασκεδάστε με τις κοτσάνες τους! Γιατί ό,τι και να λέμε, αυτοί από την ΕΡΤ δεν κουνιούνται!

Να σε δω με το χρυσό άρβυλο και τι στον κόσμο...!


----------



## danae (Aug 10, 2008)

Ωραία η τελετή έναρξης, άσχημα όσα είναι από πίσω και δεν φαίνονται. Ο πόλεμος, τα σκυλιά που γδέρνονται ζωντανά, η σπατάλη για το τίποτα (στη βιομηχανία του πρωταθλητισμού αναφέρομαι) κι ένα σωρό άλλα. 

Πιο πολύ απ' όλα μου άρεσαν τα χαμόγελα που βγήκαν μέσα από τα κουτιά.

Αλήθεια, το νόμισμα της Πορτογαλίας δεν είναι πια το ευρώ;  (Η Μαργαρίτα που λέτε μίλησε για εσκούδο. Αλεξάνδρα, συμφωνώ απολύτως με το σχόλιό σου.)


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 10, 2008)

Σκιούζμι, να ρωτήσω κάτι; Γιατί λέμε Beijing Olympics αλλά δε λέμε Beijing duck;


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Γιατί λέμε Beijing Olympics αλλά δε λέμε Beijing duck;



Επειδή την πάπια τη λέμε έτσι από το 1880 (περίπου). Άλλαξε το σύστημα προφοράς αλλά δεν αλλάξαμε τα ονόματα των φαγητών (ή των σκύλων). (Πρώτο πληθυντικό για τους Εγγλέζους. Εμείς, οι Έλληνες, δεν αλλάξαμε ούτε το όνομα της πόλης.)


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εμείς, οι Έλληνες, δεν αλλάξαμε ούτε το όνομα της πόλης.



Προφανώς αυτό είχε υπόψη της κάποια "συνάδελφος" (ο Θεός να την κάνει) όταν σε αντίστροφη μετάφραση έγραψε το Πεκίνο Peking...


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 10, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> (ο Θεός να την κάνει)


Kάνει και μαθήματα μετάφρασης για να συμπληρώσει το εισόδημά του; Ώστε γι' αυτό τον είχε φτιάξει εκείνο τον Πύργο... 
(Ναι, ξέρω, ντροπή μου.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 10, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> χαχαχα, εγώ δεν μιλούσα για τους σπήκερ μας, που είναι σεσημασμένοι άλλωστε. Μιλούσα για τους Κινέζους οπερατέρ, τηλεσκηνοθέτες και λοιπά.


Είναι κωμικοτραγική η προσπάθεια του οπερατέρ να παρακολουθήσει την αθλήτρια της γυμναστικής στις ασκήσεις εδάφους. Αλλού η κάμερα, αλλού η αθλήτρια.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ε μα κι αυτή δεν στέκεται σε μια μεριά! Πιλαλάει πάνω κάτω σαν το κατσίκι! Βάλτου του ανθρώπου μια νεκρά φύσις (sic) να δεις τι ωραία θα στην κινηματογραφήσει!


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2008)

Νομίζω πως το Peking δεν είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω πως το Peking δεν είναι λάθος.



Το πού βάζουμε Peking και πού Beijing σε αγγλικά κείμενα είναι λεπτή υπόθεση. Έζησα την αλλαγή από κοντά στο BBC το 1979, που έγινε η αλλαγή.

Η φράση-κλειδί στο Pinyin είναι: Hanyu Pinyin was adopted in 1979 by the International Organization for Standardization (ISO) as the standard romanization for modern Chinese (ISO-7098:1991).

Ένας καλός τρόπος να δούμε διαφορετικές χρήσεις του Peking είναι να το βάλουμε στη μηχανή αναζήτησης του BBC (χωρίς να δίνουμε ιδιαίτερη σημασία στα γραφτά μελών του φόρουμ). Εκεί θα δούμε παγιωμένες και ιστορικές χρήσεις: Peking Man, Peking University, the infamous 1907 Peking to Paris race κ.λπ. Αλλά το σημερινό Πεκίνο είναι μόνο Beijing.

Και ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2004/aug/17/world.travelnews

(Και τώρα ΗΠΑ-Κίνα...)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω Νίκελ. Εγώ σχεδόν πάντα το έβρισκα ως Beijing, αλλά πρόσφατα σε βιβλίο από Αμερικάνικο εκδοτικό οίκο, έκδοσης 1998, που αναφέρεται εκτενώς στην Κίνα (και την Κινεζική τέχνη, συγκεκριμένα), ο συγγραφέας (Ευρωπαίος scholar που ζούσε στο Πεκίνο) χρησιμοποιεί το Peking.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2008)

Με την ιστορική σημασία, το πιθανότερο.
Θα ήταν ωραίο να θυμηθείς ποιο βιβλίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2008)

Όχι, δεν ήταν με την ιστορική σημασία, απλά νομίζω ότι ήταν μια ιδιαιτερότητα του συγγραφέα που ο εκδότης θέλησε να σεβαστεί. 

Το βιβλίο είναι αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2008)

Χωρίς άλλα λόγια...


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 11, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Μου τη δίνει αφάνταστα όταν αυτός ο νεαρός πάει με έξοδα του Έλληνα φορολογούμενου στο Πεκίνο, και μάλιστα κάθεται στην περίοπτη θέση της αναμετάδοσης της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Μου τη δίνει επίσης όταν αυτός ο νεαρός τυχαίνει να είναι γιος άλλου παλιού αθλητικού συντάκτη των κρατικών καναλιών. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλοι νέοι με πολύ περισσότερα προσόντα από αυτόν γι' αυτή τη θέση.



Αλεξάνδρα, χωρίς να διαφωνώ καθόλου μαζί σου, να πω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος νεαρός δεν είναι γιός του παλιού αθλητικού συντάκτη της κρατικής τηλεόρασης, είναι γιός του συνθέτη Γιώργου Κατσαρού. 
Με τόσους ποδοσφαιρόφιλους στο σπίτι, το 'μαθα κι αυτό.

(όπως και ότι τον συνάδελφο του Παύλο Παπαδημητρίου τον φωνάζουνε κοροϊδευτικά _Πουρουπουπού_. Είχα σκάσει στα γέλια όταν μου το είπανε)


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 11, 2008)

Α! Και να συμπληρώσω κάτι αναφορικά με την επιλογή των αθλημάτων που μεταδίδονται. Δεν είπα να μην μεταδίδονται τα δημοφιλή αθλήματα, ούτε να μεταδίδεται όλη μέρα χόκει επί χόρτου και μπάντμιντον. 
Αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να δείχνουνε όλη μέρα κολύμβηση, τζούντο, μπάσκετ και ενόργανη γυμναστική.
Από τις πεντέμισι σηκώθηκα το Σ/Κ μπας και πετύχω τη σκοποβολή (τα 10 μέτρα αεροβόλο πιστόλι απ' όπου και το βίντεο που παραθέτει ο Προφέσορ), έστω και ένα μέρος του αγωνίσματος βρε αδερφέ, αλλά τίποτα. Λες και δεν υπήρχε το άθλημα. Μόνο στην περίληψη του μεσημεριού πέτυχα ένα πεντάλεπτο του αγωνίσματος και ένα τρίλεπτο από το τραπ.
Εμείς δηλαδή που ενδιαφερόμαστε και για άλλα αθλήματα πέρα από το μπάσκετ, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; 
Τελικά, μάλλον πρέπει να το βάλω εκείνο το δορυφορικό πιάτο που μου λέγανε, μπας και δω ποτέ αγώνες σκοποβολής στην τηλεόραση...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 11, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, χωρίς να διαφωνώ καθόλου μαζί σου, να πω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος νεαρός δεν είναι γιός του παλιού αθλητικού συντάκτη της κρατικής τηλεόρασης, είναι γιός του συνθέτη Γιώργου Κατσαρού.


Ούτε εγώ το ήξερα. Απλώς συνδυάζοντας το επώνυμο με την εμφανή ανεπάρκεια του νεαρού, είδα και νεποτισμό στην ούτως ή άλλως συχνά αναξιοκρατική κρατική τηλεόραση. (Sorry, σε άλλο επεισόδιο θα παίξει και ο νεποτισμός.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2008)

(Ξανά) καλημέρα.

(Ναι, ο Γιώργος Κατσαρός δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την Ελληνική Τηλεόραση.  )

Εγώ έχω και τα δύο κανάλια Eurosport, τα οποία αντί να πρωτοτυπούν και να διαφοροποιούνται, δίπλα στην κολύμβηση της ΝΕΤ, μας δίνουν και τα δύο... κολύμβηση. (Κάτω τα χέρια από το μπάσκετ.)

_Διαφημίσεις... Ώρα για δουλειά._


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Εγώ έχω και τα δύο κανάλια Eurosport, τα οποία αντί να πρωτοτυπούν και να διαφοροποιούνται, δίπλα στην κολύμβηση της ΝΕΤ, μας δίνουν και τα δύο... κολύμβηση. (Κάτω τα χέρια από το μπάσκετ.)



Φαντάζομαι ότι τα περισσότερα ευρωπαϊκά αθλητικά κανάλια την ίδια τακτική ακολουθούν (όπως και το συφοριασμένο Sport+ της κρατικής που δείχνει τζούντο γυναικών την ώρα που η ΝΕΤ δείχνει τζούντο ανδρών, οποία πρωτοτυπία!) 
Αν είχα όμως δορυφορικό πιάτο, όλο και κανένα ρώσικο κανάλι θα έπιανα που θα είχε το στοιχειώδη σεβασμό προς την αθλήτρια της χώρας του να μεταδώσει το άθλημα στο οποίο συμμετέχει.
Μπορεί εσάς να σας φαίνεται υπερβολή αυτό που λέω, αλλά προσωπικά τρέχω εδώ και χρόνια σε προπονήσεις και αγώνες, έχω σκάσει ένα κάρο λεφτά για τον εξοπλισμό, αφιερώνω όλο σχεδόν τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου στο άθλημα και απαιτώ από την ΕΡΤ (που στην τελική, όπως είπε και η Αλεξάνδρα, με τα δικά μου τα λεφτά στέλνει τους ανάξιους παρουσιαστές της στους ολυμπιακούς) να δείξει έστω και ένα μέρος του αθλήματος που μ΄ενδιαφέρει... Δεν είναι όλοι οι έλληνες μόνο ποδοσφαιρόφιλοι και μπασκετολάγνοι.
Κι από πότε έγινε το τζούντο δημοφιλές άθλημα; Τον Ηλιάδη έχουμε κι αυτόν ξενόφερτο. Και ξαφνικά αποφασίστηκε να βλέπουμε όλη μέρα τζούντο. Νισάφι!!!


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 12, 2008)

Όποιος δεν βαρεθεί και ποστάρει τίποτα για την εξέλιξη του σημερινού αγώνα (μπάσκετ Ελλάδα-Γερμανία, 9.30 πρωινή), πολύ θα το εκτιμήσω. Έστω και στο ημίχρονο. Θα ακούω τον αγώνα από ΕΡΑ Σπορ αλλά τι να σου κάνει άμα δεν έχεις eye contact με το παρκέ.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν χρειάζεται warning.
> Ήθελα να πω ότι ο εκφωνητής της ΕΡΤ, λόγω νεαρής ηλικίας, προφανώς, όταν είδε τον Τέως μετά της συμβίας του να χαιρετάνε την ελληνική ομάδα, είπε "να ο Κωνσταντίνος και η Σοφία".



Και πλέον είναι επίσημο: το όνομά της είναι Σοφία! 

Σε μερικά blogs, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ρε Κινέεεεεζοι! Μπορείτε να μας δείχνετε τα φάουλ των παικτών στο μπάσκετ, το στανιό μου μέσα;

Ρε εκφωνητές της ΕΡΤ! Πότε θα πάρετε χαμπάρι ότι οι Κινέζοι δεν δείχνουν τα φάουλ των παικτών στο μπάσκετ, το στανιό μου μέσα;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

Καλύτερα να κάνεις διάβημα στην κινεζική πρεσβεία, γιατί αν περιμένεις να διορθωθούν οι Έλληνες, θα πάθεις ασφυξία - don't hold your breath, εννοώ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 12, 2008)

kapa18 said:


> Θα ακούω τον αγώνα από ΕΡΑ Σπορ αλλά τι να σου κάνει άμα δεν έχεις eye contact με το παρκέ.


Maintain eye contact.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 12, 2008)

Βρε δεκαοχτούρα, δεν το είχα δει το ποστ... Όλο και κάτι θα σου έγραφα. Τέλος πάντων, το βλέπαμε βαρέλι σήμερα το καλάθι και τους ρίξαμε καμιά εικοσαριά πόντους.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 12, 2008)

Ελπίζω καμιά εικοσαριά πόντους διαφορά και όχι καμιά εικοσαριά όλους κι όλους...


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2008)

Παίξαμε, ε; Το ωράριό μου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με ώρες Πεκίνου. Αυτοί ξεκινούν την ώρα που εγώ κατεβάζω ρολά. Τουλάχιστον γλιτώνω την αγωνία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 12, 2008)

Καμία αγωνία σήμερα. Οι 20 πόντοι (και βάλε) ήταν διαφορά. Και λογικά καμία αγωνία μεθαύριο, με τους Αμερικανοί.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

Γίνετε λίγο πιο σαφής, κύριε Κόμη. Καμία αγωνία με τους Αμερικανοί, επειδή έχουμε σίγουρη την ήττα;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Γίνετε λίγο πιο σαφής, κύριε Κόμη. Καμία αγωνία με τους Αμερικανοί, επειδή έχουμε σίγουρη την ήττα;



Ε, μη λέμε και τα αυτονόητα... Άλλωστε μετά έχουμε Αγκόλα και Κίνα για να σιγουρέψουμε πρόκριση, δεν είναι να ζοριζόμαστε και να μας κάτσει και κάνας τραυματισμός.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

Για τόσο εύκολο αντίπαλο την έχεις την Κίνα; Σήμερα οι Ισπανοί στην παράταση κατάφεραν να τη νικήσουν.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 12, 2008)

Καθόλου, καθόλου. Πού είπα εγώ τέτοιο πράμα; Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά το ποστ μου θα δεις ότι λέω ακριβώς το αντίθετο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2008)

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις, τώρα κατάλαβα


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2008)

Κιτσάτος αθλητικογραφικός λυρισμός από αθλητικό σάιτ:

Ενα μήνυμα ηχηρό έρχεται από το Πεκίνο, το οποίο καλεί τους κατέχοντες θέσεις υψηλές και έχοντες το προνόμιο να λάβουν αποφάσεις, να χαράξουν πολιτική και να αποφασίσουν σοβαρά για το μέλλον το αθλητισμού στην Ελλάδα. Να αποφασίσουν πως και γιατί και να επιλέξουν την κατεύθυνση και την πολιτική, όπως έγινε την περίοδο 1996-2004 η οποία πέρασε, ανεπιστρεπτί ή όχι δεν το γνωρίζει ουδείς, παρά μόνο ο πανδαμάτωρ χρόνος.


----------



## efi (Aug 14, 2008)

Ο πανδαμάτωρ χρόνος τελευταία τό 'χει ρίξει στα απαγορευμένα και άρχισε να ξερνάει μέχρι και τα χρυσά του Μίδα σε κότινους.

(Είδα ''κιτσάτος'' και τσίμπησα.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Τελικά, μάλλον πρέπει να το βάλω εκείνο το δορυφορικό πιάτο που μου λέγανε, μπας και δω ποτέ αγώνες σκοποβολής στην τηλεόραση...


Δεν ξέρω τι κάνει το δορυφορικό πιάτο, αλλά εδώ με Νόβα και έναν σκασμό αθλητικά κανάλια, διακόπτει η ΝΕΤ τον τελικό Ναδάλ-Γκονζάλες, εντάξει, να δείξει στίβο, αλλά όταν στην ΕΤ1 μάς δείχνει τα κοριτσάκια να πηδάνε στους ίππους (ατέλειωτη πια η ενόργανη) και στην ΕΤ3 «Περί γης ο λόγος» και στα δορυφορικά κάτι πινγκ πονγκ και μπάντμιντον και ιππασίες, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να δούμε τον αγώνα σε επανάληψη. Έχουν καταλάβει ποια είναι τα σημαντικά γεγονότα των Ολυμπιακών;;;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2008)

1) Ξέρουμε τελικά τι έγινε με τον Ναδάλ και τον Γκονζάλες;

2) Τελικά, το γύρισα και βλέπω γυμναστική, γιατί ο κύριος που σπικάρει στον στίβο είναι αυτός με τις Γερμανές και τις Αμερικανές... Δεν θα περιμένω να ακούσω για τις Γάλλες και τις Άγγλες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2008)

Ναδάλ: 6-3, 7-6, 6-3

Τελικά μόνο το δεύτερο σετ είχε αγωνία. Και μας έκοψε πριν τελειώσει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 17, 2008)

Η μεγάλη πλάκα είναι ότι στο ραδιόφωνο (της ΕΡΤ) γίνονται πολύ καλύτερες μεταδόσεις. Και μάλιστα από ανθρώπους που είναι υποχρεωμένοι να μιλούν ταχύτερα και να λένε περισσότερα επειδή πρέπει να υποκαταστήσουν την εικόνα.

Και γεννιέται το εύλογο ερώτημα...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2008)

"91 καλάθια στην Κίνα από την Εθνική μας".
Ο τίτλος από τη ΝΕΤ στην οθόνη. 
Βλέπουμε καμιά κοτσάνα εδώ; Πείτε μου, γιατί εγώ μπορεί να είμαι άσχετη. Το σκορ 91-77 σημαίνει ότι βάλαμε 91 καλάθια ή λιγότερα από τα μισά, αν υπολογίσουμε και τα τρίποντα;
Ή πείτε μου ότι έχει καθιερωθεί και αυτή η ορολογία -- να λέμε 91 καλάθια και να εννοούμε 91 πόντους.


----------



## diceman (Aug 18, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> "91 καλάθια στην Κίνα από την Εθνική μας".
> Ο τίτλος από τη ΝΕΤ στην οθόνη.



Χαρά στην υπομονή σου... Μα δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι η κρατική τηλεόραση είναι μηχανή παραγωγής σαρδάμ και ανοησίας;

(Θα μου πεις, ναι, αλλά δε σ' αρέσει που τους πληρώνεις κιόλας...)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2008)

Ακριβώς αυτό είναι. Αν έχεις προσέξει, ποτέ δεν ασχολούμαι με τις κοτσάνες (που υπάρχουν κι αυτές) των ιδιωτικών καναλιών. Δηλαδή, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος είναι κακός επαγγελματίας ή κάποιος τον προσέλαβε χωρίς να έχει τα προσόντα για τη συγκεκριμένη θέση. Ο λόγος που εκνευρίζομαι τόσο πολύ με τα κρατικά κανάλια είναι γιατί αυτοί πληρώνονται με τους φόρους μου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Και μετά από τις μοναδικές στιγμές που μας χάρισε πάλι η Ισινμπάγιεβα.



Alexandra said:


> Ο λόγος που εκνευρίζομαι τόσο πολύ με τα κρατικά κανάλια είναι γιατί αυτοί πληρώνονται με τους φόρους μου.



Είναι διαδεδομένο το σφάλμα να νομίζουμε ότι εμείς πληρώνουμε την ΕΡΤ και όχι τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια. Τα ιδιωτικά πληρώνουν από τις εισπράξεις που κάνουν προβάλλοντας διαφημίσεις. Οι βιομήχανοι έχουν βάλει ένα ποσοστό στην τιμή των προϊόντων τους που αντιστοιχεί στο διαφημιστικό κόστος. Κάθε φορά που αγοράζεις κάτι, πληρώνεις και τους μισθούς των εργαζομένων στην ιδιωτική τηλεόραση.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 18, 2008)

Φυσικά, με αυτή τη λογική οι καταναλωτές πληρώνουν όλους τους μισθούς όλων των εργαζόμενων, άρα εμμέσως όλοι μας πληρώνουμε για όλους. Εγώ όμως μιλάω για κάτι πολύ πιο άμεσο, όπως οι φόροι μας. Την ΕΡΤ την πληρώνουμε είτε αγοράζουμε κάτι είτε όχι -- και ακόμα χειρότερα, είτε τη βλέπουμε είτε όχι.


----------



## danae (Aug 18, 2008)

Your slip is showing @ Ολυμπιακοί 2008, συνέχεια. Τα κρατικά κανάλια είναι ανεξάντλητα. Από τις ειδήσεις της ΕΤ1 ο ακόλουθος τίτλος:

ΑΠΑΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΑΝ ΤΣΑΤΟΥΜΑΣ - ΙΑΚΩΒΑΚΗΣ. 

Κι εγώ πήρα μια _απαγοήτευση_, άλλο πράγμα!


Απορία: γιατί στους αγώνες του στίβου οι διάδρομοι δεν έχουν αρίθμηση 1-8 αλλά 2-9;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 19, 2008)

danae said:


> Απορία: γιατί στους αγώνες του στίβου οι διάδρομοι δεν έχουν αρίθμηση 1-8 αλλά 2-9;



Δεν ξέρω, αλλά αν θες μπορώ να σου πω γιατί στο (εκτός NBA) μπάσκετ οι αριθμοί στις φανέλες αρχίζουν από το 4 (λες και δεν μπορούσες να το φανταστείς).


----------



## Palavra (Aug 19, 2008)

Θα πεις για μένα που δεν μπορώ;


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 19, 2008)

Για τον κωπηλάτη τον "Περτσέιζ" από το "Ρήντιγκ" τα μάθατε; To τσίμπησε το χρυσό, το χρυσό μου! (Zac Purchase from Reading)

Λύστε μου και μια απορία. Γιατί οι εκφωνητές λένε τις Ελληνίδες "τα κορίτσια μας" αλλά δε λένε τους Έλληνες "τα αγόρια μας"; Φοβούνται μην αμφισβητηθεί ο ανδρισμός τους;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Συνήθως λένε "τα παιδιά μας". Αναρωτιέμαι αν πρόκειται για τον πανάρχαιο διαχωρισμό μεταξύ παιδιού και κόρης/κοριτσιού.


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Για τον κωπηλάτη τον "Περτσέιζ" από το "Ρήντιγκ" τα μάθατε; To τσίμπησε το χρυσό, το χρυσό μου! (Zac Purchase from Reading)


Εδώ το _Ballad of Reading Gaol_ κυκλοφορούσε χρόνια σαν _Μπαλάντα της φυλακής του *Ρήντινγκ_.

(Άσε που η εγγραφή στο biblionet δίνει _The ballad of reading goal_. Που δεν είναι άσχημο θέμα για να γράψεις μπαλάντα...)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2008)

Το πιο ωραίο απ' όλα είναι το *Λεϊσεστερσάιρ* (sic), που είδα γραμμένο σε κάποιο έντυπο.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Το πιο ωραίο απ' όλα είναι το *Λεϊσεστερσάιρ* (sic), που είδα γραμμένο σε κάποιο έντυπο.



Κοίτα, να πω ότι δουλεύεις σαν μεταφραστής πριν από 10-20 χρόνια που δεν υπήρχε το ίντερνετ και η τόσο φοβερή κινητικότης μεταξύ Ελλάδας και του υπόλοιπου κόσμου, να το καταλάβω και το Ρήντιγκ και το Λειστερσάιρ και όλα τα σχετικά. Δικαιολογημένα (για εμένα, τουλάχιστον).

Αλλά να είσαι φοιτητής στο Λονδίνο και να λες την Λέστερ Σκουέαρ, Λέισεστερ, ε, εκεί τα παίρνω κι εγώ.


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 19, 2008)

Μόλις έμαθα ότι η Αργεντινή έχει ρίξει τρία γκολ στη Βραζιλία στον ημιτελικό του ποδοσφαίρου.
Vamos Argentina! Να πέσουν λίγο τα μούτρα των Βραζιλιάνων που την έχουν δει η Ντιμ Τιμ του ποδοσφαίρου!


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Να πέσουν λίγο τα μούτρα των Βραζιλιάνων που την έχουν δει η *Ντιμ Τιμ* του ποδοσφαίρου!


Μου αρέσει! Ούτε Dream Team ούτε Redeem Team — the Dim Team!


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσει! Ούτε Dream Team ούτε Redeem Team — the Dim Team!



Είδες; Ξεχνάω ένα γράμμα εγώ, εμπνέεσαι εσύ!


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 19, 2008)

Χαιρετώ τους ομοϊδεάτες φιλοαργεντινούς. Το περιπλανώμενο τσίρκο δεν βρήκε διαιτητή να το σπρώξει και έφαγε την ξεφτίλα.

Μέσι Μέσι Μέσι Μέσι... γκοοοολλλλλλλλλλλ (κι ας μην έβαλε!)


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 19, 2008)

Άσχετο, αλλά μήπως ξέρετε καμιά καλή συνταγή με γουόρτσεστερ σως; (Τέρμα κάτω)


----------



## Katerina_A (Aug 19, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Χαιρετώ τους ομοϊδεάτες φιλοαργεντινούς. Το περιπλανώμενο τσίρκο δεν βρήκε διαιτητή να το σπρώξει και έφαγε την ξεφτίλα.
> 
> Μέσι Μέσι Μέσι Μέσι... γκοοοολλλλλλλλλλλ (κι ας μην έβαλε!)



Πολύ χαίρομαι, Κόμη, που είστε και εσείς φίλος της Αργεντινής.
Σας αφιερώνω το τραγούδι που λένε πάντα οι Αργεντινοί στις κερκίδες:

Vamos, vamos, vamos Argentina
vamos, vamos, vamos a ganar
que esta barra bochinchera
no te deja, no te deja de alentar!!!


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 22, 2008)

Είδε κανείς άλλος το σημερινό "Mega Πρωινό"; Κάποιος ρεπόρτερ μας ενημέρωσε ότι στην τελετή λήξης των Αγώνων θα τραγουδήσει "η Norah Jones, μια βρετανίδα τραγουδίστρια που αναδείχθηκε από ένα talent show". Φυσικά εννοούσε τη Leona Lewis, αλλά ακόμη προσπαθώ να καταλάβω αν εγώ έχω παραισθήσεις ή αν ο ρεπόρτερ είναι λίγο γκάου (άλλη μια λέξη για τους λεξικογράφους). O παρουσιαστής δεν τον διόρθωσε, γιατί μάλλον είναι άσχετος από μουσική, αφού αργότερα διαβάζοντας τα πρωτοσέλιδα είπε ότι στο Ηρώδειο θα εμφανιστεί ο Ένιο Μ*α*ρικόνε. (Αστειάκι για ισπανομαθείς ίσως;)

Και κάτι άλλο που δεν κατάλαβα, μάλλον επειδή δεν είδα την τελετή έναρξης. Ο παρουσιαστής είπε ότι ελπίζει να μην έχουμε τις "μαϊμουδιές" που είχαμε στην τελετή έναρξης και ο ρεπόρτερ απάντησε ότι ας μη γελιόμαστε, για την Κίνα μιλάμε και μετά χαμογέλασαν και οι δύο με νόημα. Τι εννοούν;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2008)

Εννοούν ότι το κοριτσάκι δεν τραγουδούσε, αλλά κουνούσε το στόμα του μόνο, και ότι τα εκτός του σταδίου πυροτεχνήματα ήταν μοντάζ, δεν έγιναν εκείνη τη στιγμή.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2008)

Εννοούν ότι στην τελετή έναρξης έγιναν διάφορα για να ωραιοποιηθεί (λες κι εμείς δεν κάναμε, αλλά άλλο αυτό). Π.χ., το φοβερά γλυκό κοριτσάκι που τραγούδησε δεν τραγούδησε με δική του φωνή αλλά με ενός άλλου κοριτσιού που δεν ήταν τόσο όμορφο.

Όσο για βλακείες των δημοσιογράφων... ένα σωρό. Σκέψου, επί Γιούρο, όταν η Ελλάδα έπαιζε στην Πορτογαλία, πάει ένας Πορτογάλος να κάνει δήλωση στο μικρόφωνο του έλληνα δημοσιογράφου, λέει «θα σας σκίσουμε, θα κερδίσουμε» κτλ και μετά ο έλλην δημοσιογράφος (της ΝΕΤ, μωρέ καλά κάνει και τους τα χώνει η Αλεξάνδρα) γυρίζει στην κάμερα και λέει: «Αυτός ο κατενθουσιασμένος _Ισπανός_..»

(Τελικά σκέφτομαι ότι στην κρατική τηλεόραση δεν πρέπει να δουλεύει άνθρωπος που να μην είναι συγγενής πολιτικού ή παλιότερου υπαλλήλου).

Έδιτ: με πρόλαβε η Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 22, 2008)

Κι άλλα παραλειπόμενα, από την «Ε»:
_Τις «σκληρές συνθήκες» εργασίας της τελετής έναρξης φέρνει στο φως η εφημερίδα τα «Νέα του Πεκίνου», υποστηρίζοντας ότι οι στρατιώτες που χειρίζονταν το γιγάντιο ρολό χαρτιού «φορούσαν πάνες ακράτειας». «Τους είχε απαγορευθεί κάθε είδους διάλειμμα», γράφει χαρακτηριστικά εφημερίδα, εξηγώντας ότι οι 900 χειριστές της κατασκευής πήραν τις θέσεις τους στις 14.00 το μεσημέρι και μπόρεσαν να απεγκλωβιστούν έπειτα από τουλάχιστον 7 ώρες._
Απορία: Νερό, τους έδιναν;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 22, 2008)

Elsa said:


> υποστηρίζοντας ότι οι στρατιώτες που χειρίζονταν το γιγάντιο ρολό χαρτιού «φορούσαν πάνες ακράτειας».



Φοβερό; Τι απίστευτη διαστροφή... και μετά παραπονιόμαστε εμείς για τα 3 και τα 4 λεπτά τη λέξη...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Απορία: Νερό, τους έδιναν;


Μάλλον όχι, για να μη βρέχουν πολύ την πάνα τους και χρειαστούν άλλαγμα!


----------



## oublexis (Aug 22, 2008)

Γι' αυτό χάλασε ο κόσμος. Με μυαλά σαν τα δικά σας δεν θα είχαν χτιστεί ποτέ οι πυραμίδες!


----------



## efi (Aug 22, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Κι άλλα παραλειπόμενα, από την «Ε»:
> [...] στρατιώτες που χειρίζονταν το γιγάντιο ρολό χαρτιού [...]




Τον πάπυρο εννοεί; Ή μήπως και το χαρτί υγείας εφεύρεση των Κινέζων είναι;


----------



## danae (Aug 23, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Σκέψου, επί Γιούρο, όταν η Ελλάδα έπαιζε στην Πορτογαλία, πάει ένας Πορτογάλος να κάνει δήλωση στο μικρόφωνο του έλληνα δημοσιογράφου, λέει «θα σας σκίσουμε, θα κερδίσουμε» κτλ και μετά ο έλλην δημοσιογράφος (της ΝΕΤ, μωρέ καλά κάνει και τους τα χώνει η Αλεξάνδρα) γυρίζει στην κάμερα και λέει: «Αυτός ο κατενθουσιασμένος _Ισπανός_..»



Το θυμάμαι αυτό, Palavra, ο δημοσιογράφος είπε: "με τα λίγα Ισπανικά που ξέρω" και στη συνέχεια μετέφρασε τα Πορτογαλικά σε εγκώμιο για την ελληνική ομάδα...

Πάντως, οι μεταφράσεις από τα Ισπανικά στις ειδήσεις των κρατικών καναλιών έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ. Παλιότερα θυμάμαι μιλούσε ο Τσάβες για τον Κάστρο κι από κάτω έγραφαν έκθεση ιδεών (και φανατασίας) δεκαπεντάχρονου. Εντελώς άσχετη από τα λόγια του Τσάβες. Έτσι, κάθε φορά που στις ειδήσεις δείχνουν Άραβες, Κινέζους και άλλους που μιλούν άγνωστες γλώσσες, είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι αυτά που διαβάζουμε από κάτω είναι προϊόντα της συγγραφικής ικανότητας του δημοσιογράφου.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2008)

danae said:


> Έτσι, κάθε φορά που στις ειδήσεις δείχνουν Άραβες, Κινέζους και άλλους που μιλούν άγνωστες γλώσσες, είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιη ότι αυτά που διαβάζουμε από κάτω είναι προϊόντα της συγγραφικής ικανότητας του δημοσιογράφου.



Α, δηλαδή δεν είμαι η μόνη που κάνω τέτοια σκέψη!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε παρακολουθήσει αυτούς τους αγώνες και αν έχουν δημιουργηθεί πολλά φαινόμενα σαν το σημερινό στο tae-kwo-ndo, όπου οι κριτές καταφανώς αδίκησαν την Αμερικανίδα και έδωσαν την νίκη στην Κινέζα. Η Αμερικανίδα έκανε ένσταση, και αφού η επιτροπή είδε το βίντεο του αγώνα, αφαίρεσε τη νίκη από την Κινέζα. Τώρα οι αγώνες έχουν διακοπεί και ολόκληρο το στάδιο αποδοκιμάζει -- αναμενόμενο, βέβαια, αφού οι θεατές είναι Κινέζοι.

Θα ήθελα, όμως, να αναφέρω μια προσωπική σχεδόν εμπειρία για την "αμεροληψία" των κριτών σε διεθνή διαγωνισμό πιάνου στην Κίνα. Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, ο γιος μου πήγε στη Σανγκάη για τον διεθνή διαγωνισμό στον οποίο έλαβαν μέρος πάνω από 100 πιανίστες από όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου. Οι κριτές έκοψαν στον προκριματικό σχεδόν όλους τους ξένους και έστειλαν στον τελικό επτά Κινέζους και τρεις από άλλες εθνικότητες. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι απεχώρησαν με τη βεβαιότητα ότι ο διαγωνισμός ήταν σικέ.

Και βέβαια, όταν μαθαίνεις ότι μεταχειρίζονται έτσι τους πολίτες της χώρας τους, για να εντυπωσιάσουν με την τελετή έναρξης, καθόλου δεν σου κάνει εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι ψεύδονται κατάφωρα για την ηλικία των αθλητριών της Γυμναστικής ή ότι αποσπούν σικέ νίκες στο tae-kwo-ndo.


----------



## oublexis (Aug 23, 2008)

Μα δεν είναι σοβαρά πράγματα αυτά. Για να μας δείξουν τον τελικό του τάε-κβο-ντο, να μη μας δείχνουν το ύψος γυναικών... Δεν έχουν αισθητική αυτοί οι άνθρωποι. :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 23, 2008)

Εγώ θέλω να παίξω μπάσκετ με την εθνική γυναικών της Αυστραλίας...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2008)

Πρόσεξες ότι δεν φορούσαν τα φαρδιά βρακιά και τις μπλούζες που φορούσαν όλες οι άλλες, αλλά αυτά τα ωραία ολόσωμα κολλητά;


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 23, 2008)

Βάι, βάι, βάι, μανuλα μ'.

(και υποτίθεται ότι δεν μου αρέσουν οι ξανθιές)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 24, 2008)

Θέλω να απονείμω το χρυσό μετάλλιο κοτσάνας. 
Ο εκφωνητής του τελικού μπάσκετ ανδρών, όχι ο Σκουντής, ο άλλος, λέει στο ημίχρονο:
"Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις που δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις να πεις την αμερικανική έκφραση *is amazing.*"

(Δηλαδή, είναι τόσο φτωχή η ελληνική γλώσσα, αγαπητοί μου ακροατές, που αναγκαστικά καταφεύγω στον πλούτο της "αμερικανικής" γλώσσας, που ως γνωστόν τον παίζω στα δάχτυλα...)


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 24, 2008)

Αμ, το άλλο;

"Όπως λένε 'γουέν δε γκόιν γκετς ταφς, δε ταφς γκετς γκόουινγκ'".

(αναπαράγω την προφορά με ίνγκρικ)


----------



## jglenis (Aug 24, 2008)

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω για αυτό το χρυσό μετάλλιο κοτσάνας - και δεν ήταν η μόνη που είπε ο συγκεκριμένος, εξαιτίας του οποίου παρακολούθησα το παιχνίδι χωρίς φωνή. Και γλωσσόφαγε και τους Αμερικάνους. Ο Σκουντής πολύ συμπαθητικός και με θετική αύρα ως συνήθως. Κυρίως όμως, τέλος καλό, όλα καλά:

118 - 107​


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 24, 2008)

Πόσο δύσκολο είναι, σ' αυτήν τη ρημάδα την τελετή λήξης, να ακούγεται η μουσική σωστά από την ΝΕΤ, και όχι σαν να βρισκόμαστε έξω από το στάδιο; Μήπως κάποιοι είναι ανίκανοι σε βαθμό γελοιότητας;


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Πόσο δύσκολο είναι, σ' αυτήν τη ρημάδα την τελετή λήξης, να ακούγεται η μουσική σωστά από την ΝΕΤ, και όχι σαν να βρισκόμαστε έξω από το στάδιο; Μήπως κάποιοι είναι ανίκανοι σε βαθμό γελοιότητας;


Αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, συμβαίνει επειδή έχουν συνεχώς ανοιχτό το κανάλι από το οποίο μιλούν (και μιλούν και μιλούν) οι σχολιαστές. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι είναι τόσο παγιωμένη ανικανότητα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 24, 2008)

Εγώ συμφώνησα με τα παιδιά μου (8 και 10 ετών) ότι το θέαμα ήταν απίστευτα βαρετό, και γυρίσαμε στο Star για να δούμε Φιλαράκια.


----------



## Lexoplast (Aug 24, 2008)

nickel, το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Εκτός αν ξέχασαν και πώς κάνουμε μίξη δύο καναλιών και πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι ακούγαμε τον ήχο όλου του σταδίου από το headset του Κωστάλα. 

Count Baltar, κι εγώ το ίδιο έκανα κι έπαιζε και ο Sean Penn!


----------



## efi (Aug 27, 2008)

Εγώ τον τελικό τον είδα στην επανάληψη, όμως άκουσα κάτι για '' *δυσθεώρατα ύψη'' και θυμήθηκα τα περσινά *πυραναλώματα. 
Βρε, μπας;..


----------

